
Raising a child in a doomed world - ljw1001
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/16/opinion/climate-change-parenting.html
======
dm319
I'm going to admit that more than 10 years ago I wasn't so sure about global
warming. Not an outright denier, just slightly sceptical, mainly because I
felt there was a bit of mania surrounding it. But at the time I sought out a
climate change scientist who sent me a few papers, which I read and was at
least sold on the idea of CO2 levels and global temperatures rising, though
with little conclusive evidence the two were connected by causation, although
that was the most likely scenario.

More than 10 years on, climate change scientist's predictions have turned out
to be terrifyingly correct, and I feel embarrassed for my previous naive
scepticism. If now I meet a climate change denier/sceptic, I find this XKCD
comic [1] is the most convincing way of communicating the problem, addressing
both the idea of a recent ice age, and also the rate of change.

[1] [https://xkcd.com/1732/](https://xkcd.com/1732/)

------
poster123
Does the author never ride in a car or shop in a strip mall or box store? Life
is much better than it was a hundred years ago, and the author should read
some books by Julian Simon.

"looking out the window with her at the rows of cars in the hospital parking
lot, the strip mall across the street, the box stores and drive-throughs and
drainage ditches and asphalt and waste fields that had once been oak groves. A
world of extinction and catastrophe, a world in which harmony with nature had
long been foreclosed."

